# White stuff on top line of water



## ToxicXGL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello i have a 10 gallon tank with 3 beunos aries tetras in it and i have notice after my 1st water change about 3 days later this white material started to apear on the top lnie of my tank and the 3 fish have been acting really strange now they are running around way fster than befor i dont know whats wrong? I also have the picture in my gallery


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would check your ammonia/nitrites.

But then what I would actually do is add fast growing plants like anacharis and stop adding food for a couple of days. Then if it is still cloudy a week later kill the lights and stop adding food until it clears up.

I suspect you have a cycle going on and the fish are stressed out. With elevated ammonia and carbon dioxide plus lowered oxygen is extremely dangerous to the fish. When I first started out I used a single fish which I fed and lost in the 5th day just like clockwork. Then once I talkd myself. Self: "why waste the food?" and did not add food the first week. To my surprise the fish lived. So now I don't feed new tanks the first week.

Still just my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think a blackout would help that. It looks like something got into the tank like hand lotion or similar.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I get that same film on my tanks sometimes (Minus that big white glob of puss?). I've been told it's cuz I feed too much. I skim it off during my weekly water change. It does not always come back.

ack, I should add, My fish do not/are not acting weird because of this film. You may have additional issues ontop of surface scum. Test your water and report back. My water is perfect, and the film appears even with overfiltration. (Again, not always, only sometimes.)


----------



## ToxicXGL (Apr 18, 2012)

i dont have a filter and im going to change the water and not add food for a week and see the results i will also test the nitrate and ammonium lvls not sure on the live plants but i will see. Also to add on the tank is near a window and kept a a fairly good temp for the fish.Anything else? 

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't understand no filter if you don't have plants? You really need at least one of those if you don't plan to use the other. Unfiltered tanks in general smell and eventually start to look horrible, even if they are well planted.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Filters such as the hang on back ones are inexpensive. I panick when we lose power and the filters are off which I know I don't really need to do for quite some time but I over filter if you will. I have 55 with fake plants and use two bio wheel marineland 350's water is prestige. In in my sons mystery snail tank with an angel nd some tetras...even though it's just 20g we still use dual smaller bio filters designed for larger tanks. I don't think and I could be wrong but really don't think you can over filter. Plus plus airstone. The filters also add some air too even though diffuse the flow with aquarium sponges to keep the tops smooth to ease feeding etc.


----------

